# About to start a new PH cycle. should i use DMZ 2.0 or MSTEN



## pblover989 (Jul 15, 2016)

Hey guys im looking to start a ph cycle in a few weeks here and i was wondering what you guys think will be best for me to use first (as i currently have a bottle of each). I have done a couple cycles of the new milder PH's such as the trifecta stack by lg sciences as well as the bulking stack also by lg sciences. I have also taken LGD-4033 as well. So i have used prohormones but nothing strong and methylated like these ones. I also have rich pianas liver and organ support to run allong side of it as well as some pct and daa and what not for after. Please let me know!  i will also be doing a log as to when i start. On a side note also my reason for doing the cycle is to try and get some of my size and mass back as i cut almost 30 lbs for an mma fight! shreaded but feeling kinda small!


----------



## VictorZ06 (Jul 15, 2016)

Thread moved from AZ...




/V


----------



## pblover989 (Jul 15, 2016)

ahh ok sorry!


----------



## pblover989 (Jul 18, 2016)

any advice?


----------



## rambo99 (Jul 20, 2016)

Firstly, these are steroids not prohormones. Secondly, SDMZ 2.0 has MSTEN in it.


----------



## pblover989 (Jul 20, 2016)

yes i know they are designer steroids, and i know dmz 2.0 has msten in it. i was just wondering if you guys thought i should use dmz 2 or just straight msten first'


----------

